# Need info on valve adj.



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Heres my problem its an 89 or 90 yamaha 100 moto 4 it wont start with starter untill warm i can coast start it with no problem when cold so its the valves rite. Hers the problem i cant find a manual on how to do it and the specs so if anyone could help please do its for my son. Thanx mike:thinking:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Call ur local yamaha shop and they can give u the specs on each valve


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanx wood i thought of that but i figured that some one on here would know but thats what i will do.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> Heres my problem its an 89 or 90 yamaha 100 moto 4 it wont start with starter untill warm i can coast start it with no problem when cold so its the valves rite. Hers the problem i cant find a manual on how to do it and the specs so if anyone could help please do its for my son. Thanx mike:thinking:


Most of those old small aircooled engines are the same Probably just set the intake between 3-6 thousands and the exhaust 5-8 thousands be close enough


----------

